# Arabic tutor



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi! I am looking for a decent Arabic tutor (preferably female) in New Cairo for private lessons. Can anybody help?


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

starlet said:


> Hi! I am looking for a decent Arabic tutor (preferably female) in New Cairo for private lessons. Can anybody help?


I know a great one but its a man! Let me know if you are interested and I can send you his email address


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you, and yes, i am interested.


----------

